

Compile Vim with Python & Ruby support on OSX with Homebrew - googletron
http://mikegrouchy.com/blog/compile-vim-with-python-on-osx-with-homebrew.html

======
CamT
There is a terminal version of Vim inside of MacVim.app at Contents/MacOS/Vim.

~~~
erikcw
I like to symlink to MacVim like so: /usr/local/bin/vim -> /usr/local/bin/mvim
/usr/local/bin/vimdiff -> /usr/local/bin/mvim

Then put /usr/local/bin higher up in my $PATH. Works like a charm.

------
googletron
This is a pain of compiling vim yourself; definitely makes it easier.

------
bengl
I'm curious. Why do you install Mercurial without Homebrew?

~~~
mgrouchy
Why would you install Mercurial with Homebrew, it is a python package. As a
rule, I generally install all python packages with pip.

